# The Portuguese Water Dog - picture thread



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

At the bequest of several board members, I am starting this thread as a dumping ground for all my Portuguese Water Dog pictures.

I have two girls, Nikita (12) and Maggie (7 Months). They are both wavy coated.

The Portuguese Water Dog is also nicknamed the "Portie" or "PWD"


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

aw! how cute are they!

have you done the lion cut on them?


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

dane&cockermom said:


> aw! how cute are they!
> 
> have you done the lion cut on them?


No, I have never lion clipped either of them.. I've joked about it, but have never taken the plunge.. lol..


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

aw, i think the lion cut is adorable! here's one i did (my first one too!)


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Theyre both sooo cute! Maggie is getting HUGE! Thank you for this thread I love it!


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

What a magnificent breed. I know of a family that has one and from what I hear, it's the smartest dog around.


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

How freakin' cute! They look so cuddly and sweet.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

They are really such beautiful dogs...and that "Water" is an apt adjective because they look even more beautiful when they are wet!


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

dane&cockermom said:


> aw, i think the lion cut is adorable! here's one i did (my first one too!)


Dane&cockermom, while I greatly admire your grooming skills, I must reaffirm, if anyone ever tries to clip my dog like that, I'm gonna open up a whole COSTCO sized crate of Whoop ASS... LOL..


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

B-Line said:


>


What a proud and dignified looking breed!
Ive always been a fan of dogs with the ability to swim well,they also remind me of my young afro days.LOL

The jumping pic is awesome!!


----------



## JDub (Apr 8, 2008)

edittttttttt]


----------



## JDub (Apr 8, 2008)

edittttttttt


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Well I think all 3 of them are adorable.

So is Marley walking tall after she scared off those intruders?


----------



## JDub (Apr 8, 2008)

edittttttttt


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

Don't forget that this thread is in the DOG PICTURES FORUM...
Not the General forum..

(last time I uploaded pictures to this thread, Maggie wasn't swimming yet... Times, times, times, they are a changing...


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

They're absolutely gorgeous <3


----------



## MarxHasTwoMoms (May 21, 2008)

Maggie has such similar markings to our Marx!










This photo is pretty old, she's getting a lot bigger now! Time seems to be going fast.

Gotta love our porties!


----------

